# Chinook



## scooterism (8/8/17)

Does Chinook give that passion fruity flavour like in LCPA? If so, when is it best added?


Cheers


----------



## Danscraftbeer (8/8/17)

I grow my own Chinook and that's the only Chinook I've used. I find it hard to describe the character but definitely not Passion fruit flavor.
Galaxy is the hop recognized for Passion fruit.


----------



## manticle (8/8/17)

I get more pine/resin than fruit from chinook but then I don't get passionfruit from LCPA either.

Galaxy as mentioned, nelson sauvin and I've found amarillo has the potential too (along with tangerine and stone fruit).


----------



## Coodgee (8/8/17)

I always thought simcoe was the original passion fruit hop. I read somewhere that it can be more passion fruit or more dank depending on whether it is harvested early or late in the season


----------



## nosco (8/8/17)

In an old episode of Brew Strong on IBU's. They interveiw Tinseth ( i cant remember his first name) and he said that Chinook was one of his favourite hops to use as a dry hop as it gives a passionfruit flavour/aroma. But i guess that would be dependant on the crop as Coosgee said.


----------



## warra48 (8/8/17)

One of my favourites. Love it in combination with Cascade. Also goes well as a dry hop in APA or AIPA.
Agree with manticle, as I get the same pine/resin character he mentions, but definitely not passionfruit.
You need to go to the more modern varieties such as Galaxy, Simcoe etc etc to get that character.


----------



## scooterism (8/8/17)

okely dokely, I might give Galaxy a run in my APA, does it fair better as a late addition or dry hop?

*Just to add, when I made my original post I was on my phone at work and didn't have access to 'The Hop List', so appologies.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (8/8/17)

Galaxy's star quality is in dry hopping. I have used it all the way through from longer boil to dry hop but it gets a few negative opinions about using it for any length of time boiling because it gets a harsh bitter bite to it in many peoples opinions. I dont mind the bitter bite but I will usually just use it in big late additions like ~75c Hop Stands after end of boil up to 6g/l.


----------



## warra48 (8/8/17)

Same advice as Danscraftbeer.
Use Galaxy late and as a dry hop. Not recommended as a bittering hop. Has worked nicely for me.


----------



## Coodgee (8/8/17)

A Chinook chopper passed right over the top of me today


----------



## Danscraftbeer (8/8/17)

I think about the bittering value being harsher. Same for Chinook too actually.
Easy enough to take that into account when thinking on the recipe. Just over estimate the IBU calculations. 
Aim at lower IBU target. Or not. Depends on your personal preferences so take everything as subjective.


----------



## manticle (8/8/17)

I love chinook as a bittering hop in an apa or aipa. It lends a good balance to fruitier hops. However, I use it pretty lightly in conjunction with others (cascade, amarillo, centennial etc) to get roughly half required ibu @60, then dose up between [email protected] whirlpool with flavour hops to get remaining ibu. Usually include a very small dose of chinook in that as well (5-10g in 20-ish litre).


----------



## rude (8/8/17)

Coodgee said:


> A Chinook chopper passed right over the top of me today







I hope he didn't eat too many cones from you're vines


----------

